# θου, Κύριε, φυλακήν τω στόματί μου = Lord, set a guard upon my lips



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Βουλευτής Γιουματζίδης, στη Βουλή τώρα:
> Θου (παύση), θου Χριστέ (παύση), θου Κύριε (παύση), δεν ξέρω τι να πω (έμπνευση), θου Κύριε φυλακήν τω στόματί *σου*.



Ευκαιρία, λοιπόν, να θυμηθούμε τον ψαλμό:
*θοῦ, Κύριε, φυλακὴν τῷ στόματί μου* 
http://sepd.biblos.com/psalms/141.htm
(Τα κόμματα και το κεφαλαίο, δικά μου και του ΛΝΕΓ)

Στα λεξικά:
God help me not to utter / hurl insults (Ρίζου) [Δεν νομίζω]

= *God forbid that I open my mouth*: _Αξίζει ένα γερό βρίσιμο για την απάτη που μου έκανε! Θου, Κύριε, φυλακήν τω στόματί μου... = He deserves a heavy cursing for cheating me! God forbid that I open my mouth..._ (Κοραής) [Το πρώτο μισό του παραδείγματος θέλει κάτι καλύτερο.]

*Lord, set a guard upon my lips* (Γκουγκλιές)
*Lord, help me keep my mouth shut.*
*God, help me to keep silent.*

Κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2011)

Να πούμε κι ότι αυτό το «*θοῦ*» είναι β' πρόσωπο ενικού τής προστακτικής μέσου β' αορίστου τού _τίθημι_, ε; Γιατί «θου» είναι προφορικώς και το _θήτα_. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Βάλε, Θεέ μου, φραγμό στο στόμα μου.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 16, 2011)

Βοήθα με, Θεέ μου, να κρατήσω το στόμα μου κλειστό. 

Βοήθα με, Θεέ μου, να κρατήσω την ψυχραιμία μου. (αποδίδοντας κατά κάποιον τρόπο το νόημα)


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2011)

Greek to English, please. But thanks for the Greek variety as well.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh, God, don't get me started


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2011)

...
Από του Αζ παραπάνω, άλλη μια ελληνική παραλλαγή, λαϊκότροπη: _Βόηθα, Θε μου, να μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου!
_
For the Greek > English, not better; just another variation: 

Dear Lord, (pray / please) give me (the) strength to keep my mouth shut!

Ή Dear God ή Oh Lord κ.ο.κ.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 16, 2011)

Ε; Πώς; Δεν το κατάλαβα. Σόρυ! Απλώς ακολούθησα εσένα, νίκελ.

Μπορώ να προσθέσω τώρα και το "Θεέ μου (Θε μου), δώσ' μου δύναμη!" Το έχω ακούσει να λέγεται σε διάφορα μέρη και το υπόλοιπο υπονοείται. Άλλες φορές ακολουθεί το "να αντέξω" και άλλες φορές το "να μη μιλήσω".


----------



## sarant (Nov 16, 2011)

Πρέπει πάντως να συσχετιστεί το "Θού Κύριε" με το "Χαίρε κεχαριτωμένη, ο κύριος με τα θού". Είναι άραγε η ίδια λέξη;


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2011)

Nope, that'th another thweet phrathe / thaying I have a thweet tooth for: Hail, O Grathiouth, the Lord be with thou. :inno: 

Pleathe don't thcold, reproathh or thenthure me; I'm only a theraphic meththenger! :angel:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2011)

Set a watch, O LORD, before my mouth; keep the door of my lips.

King James Bible. Περισσότερες αποδόσεις για τον ίδιο ψαλμό, εδώ.



daeman said:


> Nope, that'th another thweet phrathe / thaying I have a thweet tooth for: Hail, O Grathiouth, the Lord be with thou. :inno:
> 
> Pleathe don't thcold, reproathh or thenthure me; I'm only a theraphic meththenger! :angel:


Doeth your mathter know you engathe in activitieth like thith without hith knowledge? Doeth he, doeth he?


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Doeth your mathter know you engathe in activitieth like thith without hith knowledge? Doeth he, doeth he?



Nah, he jutht hiththeth all the time like the therpent that he ith. I'm running thlithering and flying my very own meththenger thervithe now, a freelanther (ρομφαιοφόροθ) therving any mathter that payth; cathh of courthe, no credit acthepted. A merthenary, mirthy merthy me.


----------

